# Testing 15" Nightshade



## sundownz

Stock 15" D2 Nightshade - Short Coil, Stock Cooling, 3 spiders

Power = 2x SAZ-3000Ds strapped @ 1 ohm (internal strapping)




























I matched my best score with the "Monster" design prototype with the stock Nightshade.

This confirms my theory that the Monster design *NEEDED* a ton of power to get loud so we will continue work on the Monster design to increase efficiency AND power handling. Of course... the Monster would take this sort of power continuously and the stock Nightshade for burps only - so it is not quite apples to apples!

I tried turning up the head unit more but did not gain any more SPL - just got the sub hotter!

For those that may not be familiar with my box:









* This is before I moved it to the left and went to three batteries on the right, but you can get the idea of the enclosure.









* Another shot

Fun times 

-----

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=19519

This thread explains the "Monster" woofer that I am referring to. I am re-designing it to be more efficient and handle even more power.


----------



## sundownz

Figured I would post at least one serious SPL thread for you guys


----------



## chithead

wholly macaroni!!!


----------



## sundownz

By the way, this is a Nightshade on the right in the following picture:










The one on the left is a prototype 1000-watt driver (Z15)... which I have coincidentally gotten 150.3 dB out of in my Jeep 

*More Jeep pictures:*










* Current setup with Z15 woofer - three Powermaster D3100s










* Z15 SPL score - two 3000Ds @ 1 ohm each (2 ohm load strapped), turned down a good bit. One more volume click and the coil will jump the gap and the cone will actually hit the spider landing - this does NOT increase SPL - LoL.


----------



## sundownz

*Other information:*

Box is about 2.4 cubes + port displacement
Box tuning is in the low 40s
Peak SPL is @ 50 Hz


----------



## Boostedrex

151 is LOUD!!!!!! I don't know that I've ever sat in a car that was that loud.

Talk about extreme VBA!!!


----------



## sundownz

LoL @ VBA 

PS: I wear ear plugs at all times when testing in the Jeep!


----------



## Jhemi80

sundownz said:


> Figured I would post at least one serious SPL thread for you guys


Thank you.


----------



## sundownz

Now... I just need to do something SQ-like up front in the Jeep!

Thinking a 3-way setup fully active would be nice. I do drive this thing to alot of shows and two way budget components are not cutting it.


----------



## 60ndown

sundownz said:


> Now... I just need to do something SQ-like up front in the Jeep!
> 
> Thinking a 3-way setup fully active would be nice. I do drive this thing to alot of shows and two way budget components are not cutting it.





fredridge said:


> Been here at Meca finals in Nashville and fairly slow yesterday, but today after all the judging was done some of the guys let loose.
> 
> One of them was a Chevy Avalanche and I got Violent air based sitting in it
> 
> This thing was just crazy awesome..... the only car I have heard that made me want an SQL vehicle.
> 
> I will try and post a couple pics
> 
> install consisted of
> 
> Morel tweeters
> peerless prototype 5 1/4 in kicks
> Morel 9 inch in doors
> 
> this was all run by 2 Zapco DC1000.4's one for tweets and midrange and the other one bridged to midbass....yes, 500 watts to each midbass
> 
> Subs were 2 Incriminator Audio Death Penalty 18's with 6 spiders each tuned to 32 hertz running on 10,000 watts from some Memphis amps.
> 
> I cannot believe how loud this thing played and still sounded great.......unbelievable how well it did both.
> 
> let me say, I got Violent Air bass'd and loved it



get busy


----------



## sundownz

Except for the kick panels that sounds like a plan


----------



## sundownz

I just don't like kick panels for driving around, by the way, nothing against them sound-wise.


----------



## JoshHefnerX

Nice score off of 1 - 15! A few questions.. What vehicle is this? Have you done any sound deadening? Have you tried different speaker/port directions and placement? Have you found that 50hz is where this vehicle resonates at?

Josh


----------



## sundownz

JoshHefnerX said:


> Nice score off of 1 - 15! A few questions.. What vehicle is this? Have you done any sound deadening? Have you tried different speaker/port directions and placement? Have you found that 50hz is where this vehicle resonates at?
> 
> Josh


Josh,

No sound deadening at all - it rattles like crazy.

It is a 1996 Jeep Cherokee 2-Door Sport.

I tried sub up / port up with a different box - this box is, without a doubt, louder. Have not tried turning the box sideways or forward yet, but I may do that sometime 

Yes, 50 Hz is the peak for sure


----------



## [email protected]

does the duct tape get you acouple extra db's


----------



## sundownz

BeatsDownLow said:


> does the duct tape get you acouple extra db's


At least 10 db 

On that note... it did 152.1 dB on the dash at a show on Saturday.

154.4 dB in the passenger kick with the driver door open.

169.5 dB in the middle of the port near the back wall.


----------



## bigabe

That's pretty freaking incredible!

I love that you're achieving these numbers in such a small enclosure. Hell, my DD3512e is in a bigger enclosure, with more port area, and according to DD spec, my box is on the smaller side.

Are there going to be ten or twelve inch Nightshades?? 

I've been searching for a monster 10" to put in a relatively compact (~1.2-1.5 cubic feet) ported enclosure in my spare tire well. The DD9110 is the current favorite, but it's a good $700.


----------



## sundownz

We already sell 12" Nightshades 

We will be able to make custom 10s soon - but the Nightshades are ported only smaller than 15s.


----------



## bigabe

I'm down with the ported only, I don't think I've used a sealed enclosure in ten years. I just need to use slightly smaller enclosures than are required by DD woofers... I just don't want that much weight in my trunk anymore.

I just saw the 12s at SSA.... I'll have to see if I can find one in my area to have a listen. Keep us posted on the availability of the custom 10s! That thing would be just about perfect for my application.


----------



## Ed Lester

Nice sub and nice numbers.
Look forward to seeing more of this setup.


----------



## Ed Lester

oh and nice box. I like the port.


----------



## sundownz

Thanks Ed! I'm still working on it


----------



## Ed Lester

sundownz said:


> Thanks Ed! I'm still working on it


Gonna add another sub? oooh boy, that'll be sick man.


----------



## sundownz

Once I get as much as I can out of one sub I'll go to two  I want to do a 160!


----------



## [email protected]

you tried moving the box around yet with this sub?


----------



## sundownz

BeatsDownLow said:


> you tried moving the box around yet with this sub?


Just forward and backward - it gets WAY quieter when you move it backward.

My batteries are in the way of left to right movement for now until I build the battery / amp rack.


----------



## [email protected]

you think alittle higher tuning towards 50z would help?


----------



## sundownz

BeatsDownLow said:


> you think alittle higher tuning towards 50z would help?


Possibly - but I do actually listen to this setup when driving to the show  I can also bass race it if I want to, of course turned down from the burp volume unless I am testing the Monster prototype.


----------



## sundownz

Oh yah... I added 1/2" MDF to three sides of my box tonight. Also did some more resin / mat on one of my port smoothing pieces that was about half broken off *laughs* Lets see if that gained any!


----------



## Ed Lester

sundownz said:


> Once I get as much as I can out of one sub I'll go to two  I want to do a 160!


160 is a tough goal, especially without a wall.
But I see you are already on a good path to your goal. Those subs are phenomenal.
The amps are beasts too, have you turned them up to full yet?

Good luck on the goal, I am pulling for it.


----------



## AdrianD

sundownz said:


> Now... I just need to do something SQ-like up front in the Jeep!


Check my topic on SSA  

Nice scores ! 
Can't wait to get my Z1 fixed and build something similar


----------



## sundownz

Ed Lester said:


> 160 is a tough goal, especially without a wall.
> But I see you are already on a good path to your goal. Those subs are phenomenal.
> The amps are beasts too, have you turned them up to full yet?
> 
> Good luck on the goal, I am pulling for it.


I think I am reaching the limit of the stock Nightshade, at least in my setup - putting more power on the stock Nightshade isn't getting me louder any more. I will probably build some modified ones to try as well. I have a longer coil and a copper coil to try out - as well as varying compliance.

I'll also be testing my next more SPL oriented driver (NS-X) in the same box shortly once I get my prototype. It is with two of these more powerful drivers that I am shooting for a 160... I'll have about 20kw to work with on that goal.


----------



## mledez

Which sub sounds better??? Z15 or NS15 ???
I mean wich one is more musical


----------



## sundownz

The Z-15 is a more musical woofer - the NS-15 is more SPL oriented.


----------



## sundownz

I now have a single Nightshade doing 154.3 dB thanks to Second Skin Damplifier 









* Four SAZ-1500Ds @ 1/2 ohm and 18v... around 10kw on tap.










I am up quite a bit since dampening the Jeep!


----------



## armed

nice numbers for a single 15....154.3dB at what freq?


----------



## sundownz

53 Hz - the resonant frequency of the vehicle.


----------



## Digital Designs Jeep

Great job! Well done!!


----------



## BoZero

man what would i have to do for the dimensions of that box lol what i mean is i will do anything lol


----------



## Roy Boy

Niiiiice


----------



## Hispls

BoZero said:


> man what would i have to do for the dimensions of that box lol what i mean is i will do anything lol


Search around the internet. I'm positive it isn't a secret. IIRC 3.5 cube tuned 50-52hz. Probably 80" of port.

Probably more details in Sundown section at SSA

Unless you have the exact same jeep you won't get the same results. Really there's good odds you won't get the same results with the same jeep.


Also, way to resurect a 3 year old thread.


----------



## chad

Probably searched, like most tell people to do


----------

